# Where's your favourite place to study?



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

At the moment I go to the library, the tables outside the laboratories, or any abandoned study lounge in the residence hall. Anyplace that is a peaceful and tranquil niche is ideal for me.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I like studying at the library desks in my school. I prefer really quiet spaces when reviewing notes, and don't mind background music every once in a while.

Otherwise while working on projects, I like blasting my music really loud LOL.


----------



## Isolated18 (Jul 9, 2012)

At the library, theres no one there to bother me.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

outside the fireplace in the student center.


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

Sometimes the library, but most of the time I find some secluded/quiet spot in the liberal arts building.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Dining room table - no one eats there/goes there but me.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

At my computer.


----------



## minnimocha (Nov 16, 2012)

I just love traditional libraries... Something about the smell of old books makes it easier for me to study. Any old, quiet building really I just feel at peace. Not a fan of all these new busy high-tech libraries that feel more like an airport.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

My bedroom.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

In my car. I've been kicked out of parking lots by security many times.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

A quiet, secluded spot in a library would be nice, and probably more conducive to productivity, but usually there are too many people, so I just stay home where I'm more comfortable anyway.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

In the attic, but it's cold up there these days so I stay in my bedroom.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

At home. I like having food and coffee close by.


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

I can only study in the library sipping some high-grade Oolong tea with my audiophile headphones. I also need to be wearing pajamas's with the Grinch patterns on them. When possible I need a good expensive leather chair in green hues(The color of american bills) with a private Swedish massagist to rub my back. On good days I'll also expect premium quality LU cookies to go along with my tea sipping.

Of course it's also very important that I be the only person in the library. The library must have an ambient temperature of 22C, an air purifier in close proximity and some private harp player when I'm tired of wearing my headphones.

When I'm feeling great I invite a private stand-up comic to tell me jokes. He's also a dealer that sells me pot when I'm feeling stuck on a problem. I then hysterically laugh as the pimp I am.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Library. Less distractions.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

coffee shop/bookstore...kinda like the noise. And coffee :hyper.


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Miscellaneous computer cluster commons (one in my major-specific building and the bottom level library one are my favorites, but there are others at my school). I also like quite little nooks throughout my major specific building and random areas on campus. I have 24/7 access to my research adviser's office cluster, and it's cozy and quiet in there.

I cannot get **** done in my room if my life depended on it. Whenever the weather is nasty outside and I can't do any of the above, I go to random spots in my residence building next to power outlets and try to get work done there.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

On my couch, I dislike the library. Too many people, the good desks and seats are always taken. Waste of time.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

I prefer to study at home where I'm most comfortable. I know, the distractions are all here, but I can't focus enough at school (outside of classes) to study.

Libraries are too quiet and there are too many people. I can't trust my stomach to stay quiet. Study areas are also too busy. I'll usually spend my time out of class in random stairwells or in corners that are out of the way of main halls. It's uncomfortable sitting on the floor and trying to juggle books though.


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

In my room is the most comfortable for me if it's quiet in the house, which it usually is. I hate studying in public - I can't focus at all as I'm too occupied by my self-conscious thoughts.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

On my bed with the TV's volume on high and SAS open on the laptop.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

The library, where I'm right now coincidentally. It has become hard to concentrate here lately, so maybe I should look for a new studyplace :s


----------



## laetus (Nov 23, 2012)

I study in my room alone. Something about knowing that there are other people around me, who may very well be studying such as in a library, makes me uncomfortable. It's also in part because I do most of my studying during the weekend and I try not to leave my room during that time frame.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

the library at my school. or in my kitchen or something. i like to be around people even though interactions with them (when they happen) tend to be pretty strained.


----------



## SGI (Nov 22, 2012)

Zil said:


> I can only study in the library sipping some high-grade Oolong tea with my audiophile headphones. I also need to be wearing pajamas's with the Grinch patterns on them. When possible I need a good expensive leather chair in green hues(The color of american bills) with a private Swedish massagist to rub my back. On good days I'll also expect premium quality LU cookies to go along with my tea sipping.
> 
> Of course it's also very important that I be the only person in the library. The library must have an ambient temperature of 22C, an air purifier in close proximity and some private harp player when I'm tired of wearing my headphones.
> 
> When I'm feeling great I invite a private stand-up comic to tell me jokes. He's also a dealer that sells me pot when I'm feeling stuck on a problem. I then hysterically laugh as the pimp I am.


:lol:lol:lol:lol

Well this post didn't get enough love!

I should probably try the library. When I sit down to study at home, 95% of the time I end up doing something else, probably the reason why I am doing so badly.


----------



## CrimsonRaven (Apr 3, 2012)

My school has a basement level which is used for silent study, I rarely see people down there so its nice and quiet. But if I need to work on my computer I go to the top level and use the libraries wifi. Both the levels are for silent studying, and the top level has little cubicle like desks so you feel alone. Plus its nice and quiet.


----------



## wullymully (Nov 22, 2012)

Velorrei said:


> Miscellaneous computer cluster commons (one in my major-specific building and the bottom level library one are my favorites, but there are others at my school). I also like quite little nooks throughout my major specific building and random areas on campus. I have 24/7 access to my research adviser's office cluster, and it's cozy and quiet in there.
> 
> I cannot get **** done in my room if my life depended on it. Whenever the weather is nasty outside and I can't do any of the above, I go to random spots in my residence building next to power outlets and try to get work done there.


same here. cant study at home at all. firstly, because i hate studying on a laptop, and secondly, the bed, fridge, and annoying room-mate are all too near.

every eng dept in my uni has its own building each with their own computer cluster/lab. my dept's cluster usually has very little people in it and its pretty secluded so i study there.

hate studying where there are a lot of people. especially if i know some of them. always feel like all eyes are on me. it's my biggest distraction.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

I have to study alone. Other people just distract me. I am living with my parents and they are so noisy and bothersome that I can't study at home. The only real studying I do is at the school library. Lately, that became difficult since there's construction outside and it pisses me off hearing all the drilling, beeping, and hammering.


----------



## AnxietyInferno (Jun 3, 2011)

halfly said:


> In my room is the most comfortable for me if it's quiet in the house, which it usually is. I hate studying in public - I can't focus at all as I'm too occupied by my self-conscious thoughts.


yep, this. ^


----------



## Jkate89 (Oct 17, 2012)

The university center during non-meal times. It's a lot more quiet then the library during exam times.


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

Either the library or my room;i prefer the latter.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

At work desk or sprawled out on the floor at home, it really depends what I'm trying to learn.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

What if you don't study? :haha

Working on projects/doing homework, I usually work at home, but once in a while I'll go to a Starbucks or sit at the table outside my apartment.


----------



## ThatOneShyGirl (Nov 5, 2012)

In my room
on my bed
under the covers 
with tons of pillows =]


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

in the library

i cant focus at home


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

*Stuck at home*

This week, I've studied literally 24/7 with the exception of 1 night of sleep last night. I'm freaking out right now because I'm only in the outlining stages of a 200 point essay thats due the beginning of next week DX I currently have "only" 8 projects left until I'm done.

Shoot me, *please*.


----------



## Electric Emu (Oct 28, 2012)

Apparently, if you revise in different locations each time you tend to have improved recall later, because you link the information mentally with the memory of having learnt it in a particular place. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

At the park around the corner. Tons of quiet places to study, write, daydream etc.


----------



## SnowSunRainClouds (Dec 3, 2012)

In a relatively quiet area (but not toooo quiet) where I am near people, but somewhat isolated from them. 

I don't mind the top floor of the library, but I can never get a desk that's isolated but not too far from people. 

My favourite desk is in a corner with two large windows, a window to my left and people in front of me, but with some degree of separation (8-10 feet perhaps?). This desk is also really large and has high 'panels' that block everyone out.

Everyone else loves this desk because it's right next to a power outlet. So I don't usually get that desk.  I love it more because it's isolated but not overly isolated. 

Hopefully I'll find a more isolated spot than what I enjoy currently. My lectures are in different buildings next semester.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I usually study on top of tall buildings, I got a wonderful and relaxing view, it helps me concentrate.


----------



## lavandula (Oct 3, 2012)

I like studying at Panera bread.. especially when it's quiet and not busy. Also like studying in a computer lab at school when it's not full.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I like to go anywhere there's a bench/table with nobody around.


----------

